# Cleaning stone



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I was asked by a customer if we could clean this stone wall and pillars. I'm not sure which type of product would be best. For the most part it's environmental grime but these were salvaged from a building that burned, so some soot also. He is not as worried about the soot but if I can get it off I will.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

A strong bleach with TSP followed by Oxalic. Pressure for the soot and grime.

You could also use OneRestore from EacoChem - http://www.eacochem.com/ProductDetails/productDetails_OneRestore.htm


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Tonyg said:


> A strong bleach with TSP followed by Oxalic. Pressure for the soot and grime.
> 
> You could also use OneRestore from EacoChem - http://www.eacochem.com/ProductDetails/productDetails_OneRestore.htm


Thanks Tony. Have you used one restore?


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Oxy or oxalic


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

one restore will kill that grass quickly


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I could be wrong, but that just looks like mildew buildup to me. I'd just try some strong Sodium hypochlorite first. 6% solution with some surfactant to let it stick. Apply it direct and let it sit for 15 minutes, then low pressure rinse. After that we can see what's leftover to work on. One Restore would fix the rest if there was anything left. 

Lots of watering the grass before, during and after. 

That's some beautiful stone work. I'd love to see pictures of it cleaned up.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Ultimate said:


> I could be wrong, but that just looks like mildew buildup to me. I'd just try some strong Sodium hypochlorite first. 6% solution with some surfactant to let it stick. Apply it direct and let it sit for 15 minutes, then low pressure rinse. After that we can see what's leftover to work on. One Restore would fix the rest if there was anything left.
> 
> Lots of watering the grass before, during and after.
> 
> That's some beautiful stone work. I'd love to see pictures of it cleaned up.


It is mostly mildew. It was the soot that I hadn't dealt with before. A 6% solution with Elemonator was exactly what I was going to try! Since it's not alot I was going to tank spray that and keep the grass rinsed with the washer. Does brightener do anything to stone besides remove rust?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Before 
















After


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks great z. What did you decide to go with for cleaner and process?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Tonyg said:


> Looks great z. What did you decide to go with for cleaner and process?


8% sodium hypochlorite solution with a little Elemonator from a backpack sprayer. Saturated the lawn along the edges first and had a guy rinse grass immediately. 10 min dwell then rinse with 1000 psi. Then a oxalic/citralic blend and rinse.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Looks good. What did you use? I would have just tried a good wash first. Maybe try some Tide and a stuff brush. Someone mentioned the tide trick at PT on pavers for oil stains. Tried and worked. Just hate to use chems for that one but Tsp and bleach gets the job done.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Boco said:


> Looks good. What did you use? I would have just tried a good wash first. Maybe try some Tide and a stuff brush. Someone mentioned the tide trick at PT on pavers for oil stains. Tried and worked. Just hate to use chems for that one but Tsp and bleach gets the job done.


See post 10. No scrubbing involved.


----------



## Brownieboy (Jul 3, 2016)

*Nice job!*

Thanks for all the replies for this. I recently had a customer ask for the same type of stone cleaning and this came in handy. Your clean looks great I didn't think to take pictures of i would have.


----------

